

Quiztionary - tejasmanohar
http://quiztionary.com/

======
hardmath123
What bothers me is how you can find a lot of common words with many contrived
definitions listed: things like _" dog: a member of the genus Canis (probably
descended from the common wolf) that has been domesticated by man since
prehistoric times"_, _" table: a piece of furniture having a smooth flat top
that is usually supported by one or more vertical legs"_, etc. I really hope
there aren't any schools making kids memorize these definitions.

My first thought was that these might be sets for English language learners,
but the language used in the definitions generally uses a pretty diverse
vocabulary. I doubt it's meant for beginners.

~~~
hardmath123
Another thing: you get lots of interesting results for names, such as
[http://quiztionary.com/search?q=thomas](http://quiztionary.com/search?q=thomas)

------
tejasmanohar
GitHub Repo -
[https://github.com/tejasmanohar/quiztionary](https://github.com/tejasmanohar/quiztionary)

------
tejasmanohar
Crowdsourced dictionary powered by Quizlet

